# how do i make id max 12 sound good?



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

I picked this woofer up Subwoofer - Image Dynamics Max 12'' and for the life of me I can't get it to sound right. I had it in a sealed 1.3^ and it just didn't sound as good as the XW12R it was going to replace. The woofer is being pushed by an X1R and at both 1 ohm and 4 ohm (that's how it is now for peace of mind) it just really doesn't come alive. Right now, I have it in a slot ported 1.5^ (not id's specs) and it sounds a bit better but I prefer a sealed box. Don't worry, it's not getting played loud for fear of blowing it.

If I can't figure this out, this woofer is history and I will search for a W6 or put my ZW12R back in. I don't listen to rap or hip hop, just rock, classic rock, adult rock, and 80's. Yeah, I'm that old. . Below is a pic of the two woofers side my side. Do any of have any thoughts what I can do about making the woofer sound better. I will not get a different amp. I can pretty much get any box made for the cost of the mdf. I am open to some suggestions. I have the cross over (dnx9140) set 70hz.

this is d2 v3


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you mean by come alive? More deep bass or just more everywhere?

I recommend a 1.5 to 1.75 cuft gross volume, use the larger if you like lots of deep bass. 

-or-

2.5 net ported at 28 to 30 Hz. These work real well 
http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf...e Ported iDmax 12 2.5 cuft tuned @ 28 Hrz.pdf

http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf...e Ported iDMax 12 2.5 cuft tuned @ 30 Hrz.pdf

Dont be afraid to give it lots of power just keep it clean and undistorted. 

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## d2freak (Jun 28, 2009)

70hz is really high for a sub to be tuned to, I would suggest going a bit deeper, and like the post above says a bigger box


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

d2freak said:


> 70hz is really high for a sub to be tuned to, I would suggest going a bit deeper, and like the post above says a bigger box


He doesnt have anything tuned to 70hz, he has the crossover at 70hz, meaning the amp starts rolling off the signal at that point


----------



## d2freak (Jun 28, 2009)

ya lol, reread, big dur there.. sorry


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

9 ported with an F3 of 17 and that is flat


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

the way i made my max's sound great was by putting them in a small sealed box and connecting them to an amp.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I had one a few years ago, that when shipped to me was shipped in peanuts rather than the foam box. the woofer didnt sound too impressive, not much volume and didnt do anything very well. I sent it in for a recome and when it came back it was a super nice sounding woofer.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> What do you mean by come alive? More deep bass or just more everywhere?
> 
> I recommend a 1.5 to 1.75 cuft gross volume, use the larger if you like lots of deep bass.
> 
> ...


wood`s monster eXcelon KAC-X1R Mono (Class D) amplifier features 2,400 of bass thumping power! It is 1 ohm stable, requires 4-gauge power and ground leads (not included), and includes variable 40-200 Hz low-pass filter at 24 dB per octave, variable Infrasonic filter (15-60 Hz, 24 dB/octave), LED status display (voltage, current, temperature, fan speed, and protection status), cooling fan. Optional bass boost remote controller capable (KCA-WR10 required)

Specs
600 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms 20-200Hz, 0.5% THD
1,200 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms 100Hz, 0.5% THD
*Over 1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm*


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> wood`s monster eXcelon KAC-X1R Mono (Class D) amplifier features 2,400 of bass thumping power! It is 1 ohm stable, requires 4-gauge power and ground leads (not included), and includes variable 40-200 Hz low-pass filter at 24 dB per octave, variable Infrasonic filter (15-60 Hz, 24 dB/octave), LED status display (voltage, current, temperature, fan speed, and protection status), cooling fan. Optional bass boost remote controller capable (KCA-WR10 required)
> 
> Specs
> 600 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms 20-200Hz, 0.5% THD
> ...


pretty familiar with that amp too, as I have one running my 2 re se 12's and they are pretty impressive for size, power and footprint


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I ran with the Idmax 12d2 v.3 for well over a year and it sounded great. SQ and SPL was outstanding. It was in a sealed 1.2cf enclosure with lots of polyfill and pushed by an Alpine PDX1.1000. However it did cause blurry vision (when I lean my head back against the headrest)  

If using a sealed box, make sure it is airtight.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SoundChaser said:


> I ran with the Idmax 12d2 v.3 for well over a year and it sounded great. SQ and SPL was outstanding. It was in a sealed 1.2cf enclosure with lots of polyfill and pushed by an Alpine PDX1.1000. However it did cause blurry vision (when I lean my head back against the headrest)
> 
> If using a sealed box, make sure it is airtight.


My nephew experienced similar results


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

try a sealed 1.75 box and more power never hurts


----------



## dammannallen6 (1 mo ago)

Iv had 2 sets and even in a sealed box I'd stay 1.75 or bigger for each, and from experience iv had 2 set of version 3's in a sealed box will EASILY take over 1500 watts rms I run at leat 1500 in a ported box and sealed boxes will let the woofer take even more, just don't let it clip


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

dammannallen6 said:


> Iv had 2 sets and even in a sealed box I'd stay 1.75 or bigger for each, and from experience iv had 2 set of version 3's in a sealed box will EASILY take over 1500 watts rms I run at leat 1500 in a ported box and sealed boxes will let the woofer take even more, just don't let it clip


You're only 13 years too late.


----------



## dammannallen6 (1 mo ago)

Noticed the date too late, but I'm doing the 3rd set of 2 again, bit is there any chance you know the measurements to rebuild a version 3, I actually found all the pieces, and didn't get the drop in kits


----------

